# Orlando 9/28 -10/2



## kiniry (Aug 22, 2017)

1 Bd. Open to any options near the parks. Let me know what you have. 

Thanks!


----------



## Normita (Aug 23, 2017)

There is availability in a 1 BR deluxe unit (which has a full kitchen, whirlpool tub, balcony or deck and in-suite washer and dryer and sleeps 4) at either Star Island or Wyndham Cypress Palms.  Cost would be $400 by PayPal or $385 by cheque.  There are also 1 BR suites for less cost but they are smaller and not quite as nice.  Cost is different in the 2 resorts for the suite:  $380 by PayPal for Star Island and $330 for Cypress Palms, less 5% for cheque.


----------



## kbgann (Aug 26, 2017)

There is availability for a 1 bedroom studio at HGVC Las Palmeras.  $400 through PayPal.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## gejone (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a Marriott's Cypress Harbour, 2 B/R for Sept. 24th to Oct. 1st available. Would that work for you? Since you don't need a full week I can go $400 and you want to check in on the 24th you can.


----------



## Renzo (Aug 30, 2017)

Vistana villages 2 bedroom sept 24 to Oct 1 st. $625


----------



## tscofl (Sep 13, 2017)

kiniry said:


> 1 Bd. Open to any options near the parks. Let me know what you have.
> 
> Thanks!



I have a 1 bedroom deluxe unit at Westgate Resort and Spa in Kissimmee, sleeps 4; king bed and queen sleeper sofa, full bathroom, full kitchen, washer/dryer, patio/balcony.  Onsite amenities are amazing.  Free wifi and free parking; free shuttles to Disney and Universal resorts; $450.


----------



## kiniry (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the replies I am still looking. Anyone have Wyndham Bonnet creek?


----------



## DRIless (Sep 20, 2017)

kiniry said:


> 1 Bd. Open to any options near the parks. Let me know what you have. Thanks!


*Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club* - Orlando
1BR4  28Sep-2Oct 4-nights $330


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 20, 2017)

If you want to go more budget-y, I have a 1 bedroom at The Barefoot Suites (near Old Town) 9/28-10/1 Thursday-Sunday for $125 total for 3 nights payable through Paypal.

10/1-10/5 Sunday-Thursday also available for $95 total for 4 nights.

All accommodations feature a kitchenette or a fully-equipped kitchen as well as in-suite launderette. Rooms also feature a sofa bed and dining area.
Guests can take advantage of the barbecue facilities and enjoy their meals outside. Volleyball, basketball, and free parking are available for added convenience.
Barefoot Suites is 2 minutes’ walk from the shops and attractions of Old Town and 25 minutes' drive from the Universal Orlando Resort. Premium Outlets is less than 7 miles away.  WDW is about 3 miles away.


----------



## tscofl (Sep 20, 2017)

kiniry said:


> Thanks for the replies I am still looking. Anyone have Wyndham Bonnet creek?



Just realized I mistyped the name of my resort lol. It's Westgate Town Center Resort and Spa.


----------



## Sheenalmtd1 (Sep 27, 2017)

kiniry said:


> 1 Bd. Open to any options near the parks. Let me know what you have.
> 
> Thanks!


hi are you still looking I see this check I is for tomorrow?


----------

